# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا حصري :  برنامج كشف الكذب Lie Detector

## شيبوب غزة

* Lie Detector*  *بيئة العمل :-**يعمل على جميع الهواتف التي تدعم الصيغه* *حجـم البرنامج :-** 147.63KB	       *  *صيغة البرنامج :-**jar             *  *مميزات البرنامج :-**   هو برنامج كاشف الكذب حسب الصوت *  *
حمل من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *أو* *من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassinovic

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور لا تحرمنا بجديدك

----------


## معن للابد

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------

